# Snow way, mineral spirits or kerosene



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

No hydra flush around. Need to flush two old 25's and a 24. Is mineral spirits or kerosene gonna give it any ideas it doesn't need? Also does anyone know if I can pull the resiviour to clean the filter without unbolting the whole power unit? Also basher thanks for all your help. I will be calling for parts soon!


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

W/o Hydraflush, I would flush the rams and hoses with ATF, and everything else (reservoir, cartridges, manifold) w/ brake cleaner and compressed air. I've been doing it this way for years w/ 100% success.

I know Kerosene and mineral spirits are not too "hot", but the seals and packings were made specifically for plow fluid, flush (and possibly ATF)...not solvents or fuel.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No way to remove the reservoir without unbolting the pump, it's not that hard.

ATF is not a good flush. The flush should be a lighter viscosity fluid than is normally used in the system need to create turbulance to free the particales and dislove old fluid sludge. Look into Trans Tune by seafoam. Your local parts store should be able to get it for you, follow the instruction.

Here's a great article on flushing hydraulics. It needs some tweaking for snowplow use the the basics are the same.

http://www.machinerylubrication.com/Read/29458/flushing-hydraulic-system


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

basher;1723880 said:


> It needs some tweaking for snowplow use the the basics are the same.


Tweaking is an understatement. Steps 9 and 10 alone take six hours...of operation.

Flushing the rams is simple if the blade is removed. Right ram hose into a full jar of flush (or ATF) with the right ram hose into an empty jar (with hose kept out of liquid to prevent backsiphoning). Go back and forth several times to flush. Then reverse and do same with left ram.

You have a point in the *cold* with ATF...just warm it up. The process doesn't take so long (five or ten minutes).

Frankly, it's not that much work to remove the rams, then the gland nut and seals if it's really contaminated.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

johnhenry1933;1723752 said:


> W/o Hydraflush, I would flush the rams and hoses with ATF, and everything else (reservoir, cartridges, manifold) w/ brake cleaner and compressed air. I've been doing it this way for years w/ 100% success.
> 
> I know Kerosene and mineral spirits are not too "hot", but the seals and packings were made specifically for plow fluid, flush (and possibly ATF)...not solvents or fuel.


There isn't anything special about plow fluid aside from its viscosity. Its basically like any generic hydraulic fluid.

Solvents or fuel won't hurt it. Not like it will be run on those, they are just for quickly cleaning everything out, remove the solvent, and keep going. Any kind of solvent available in bulk should work wonderfully for cleaning hydraulics, including old furnace oil. Just don't run/use the hydraulics with that in it, because it is not a good lubricant, and leaving it LONG TERM can damage seals.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

jasonv;1724796 said:


> Any kind of solvent available in bulk should work wonderfully for cleaning hydraulics, including old furnace oil.


No there is no debate about "cleaning."

The concern is damage to seals, packings, as well as all the rubber and Teflon rings in the manifold.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

johnhenry1933;1724800 said:


> No there is no debate about "cleaning."
> 
> The concern is damage to seals, packings, as well as all the rubber and Teflon rings in the manifold.


And as I said, it won't cause any problems at all, unless you do something really stupid, like leave it in PERMANENTLY.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

jasonv;1724804 said:


> And as I said, it won't cause any problems at all, unless you do something really stupid, like leave it in PERMANENTLY.


Well, the problem is, "any kind of solvent" may be incompatible with the seals, packings and O-rings *on contact*. They may be too hot, or simply incompatible.

Rubber, Teflon and silicone (etc.) are not impervious to all solvents.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

johnhenry1933;1724822 said:


> Well, the problem is, "any kind of solvent" may be incompatible with the seals, packings and O-rings *on contact*. They may be too hot, or simply incompatible.
> 
> Rubber, Teflon and silicone (etc.) are not impervious to all solvents.


Actually, all of those things you mentioned are highly resistant to solvents. It would take considerable, LONG TERM exposure to any of the solvents mentioned in this thread to actually cause any deterioration AT ALL. No need for you to create panic when none is warranted.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, then use Jasonv's advice, and use "any kind of solvent." That's good advice. Even though certain alcohols and fluorides (amongst others) are known to react with these materials. And with proprietary products, where the exact components are not revealed...roll the dice.

I have a fleet of equipment and vehicles, and have never used "any kind of solvent" to clean the parts.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A little late to the party, 
But

I'd use diesel fuel or kerosene.
The old Meyer E-47 book mentions in the the directions that say using kerosene is fine.

kerosene and diesel fuel can be solvents.
gas and ATF are used as solvents too.

This must be before hydra flush?

You can also flush out the angle rams with Kerosene this way. (Remember to keep any source of sparks, heat, or open flames away when working with Kerosene.) You need a spare hose though to flush both rams. After angling the plow to one side manually pushing out all the fluid, you can put the angle hose in a container of kerosene, and then angle it back the other way by hand. slowly drawing Kerosene into the angle ram. Remove the hose from the Kerosene container, and put the end of the hose into a waste jug. Angle the plow slowly back the other way, pushing out the Kerosene, and whatever sludge it dissolved. Remove it from the waste jug, and stick it back into the Kerosene container, and refill the angle ram again. Remove the hose from the container of Kerosene, and put it in the waste jug. Angle the plow back the other way, pushing out the Kerosene and debris. Repeat this process for the other angle ram, flushing it twice with Kerosene. Now you need to flush out any Kerosene left in the rams. This can be done with a single quart bottle of hydraulic fluid. Use the hydraulic fluid in place of the kerosene repeating the flushing process. You can put the hose into the bottle, draw fluid in, force it back out INTO THE HYDRAULIC FLUID BOTTLE. Fill and drain the angle ram again into the fluid bottle, leaving the hose in the hydraulic fluid bottle. Repeat the process with the same bottle of fluid doing the other angle ram. Dispose of the hydraulic fluid in the bottle, since it will be contaminated with a little kerosene, and possibly debris.

YOu can find this info posted on u-tube by some knowledgeable folks.


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks all for the info. I flushed the rams (all3) with kerosene. I cleaned all valves in kerosene . I didn't want to take. Chance on screwing anything up halfway through the season so I turned the a frame upside down I drain all fluid. Sprayed a bit of brake clean in to hopefully get the sludge out. Then refilled and bled the air out. Big difference in speed . I will pull te resiviours in spring and clean ten good, as well as clean the filter and pump.

Z


----------

